# Wooo! Olivia was annointing for the first time!



## jon (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys,
I caught Olivia annointing of the first time. (I didnt actually see it) 
Heres how it went:

She ate and pooped and then it was time to come out and play with me  . She crawls up my chest and onto my should and then buries her head in my hair. (I was laying on my bed) and she starts sucking/chewing on my hair (I am a guy, I have relatively short hair...like half inch) 

My girlfriend was creeped out she had no idea what was going on! It was awesome, I dunno if this is a good thing that Olivia wants to smell like me but i Like it 

Jon


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

lmfao.. i love how your girlfriend was freaked out and you were like OH YA!!!! lol I actually just caught my hedge doing the same thing... I put him outside to see if he would walk around in the grass and get some exercise (which failed miserably), but instead he started to chew on the grass and started foaming in the mouth to rub it on his body. I picked him up quickly because I thought it was kinda gross, but once inside I was like that was cool because it was the first time I have seen him do that.


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

I baked a yam last night, a favored treat with all my hedgies. Bolt gobbled his up and so did Jadyn, then she promptly annointed with the baked yam. You never know what will happen with a snack....... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

The first day i got my hedgie, i went out and bought some food. I gave her one piece and she ate half of it and anoited right away! At the time i had no idea what was going on so i tried to wipe it off with my hand but now i see that it shows she likes the food!! haha :lol:


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

aww... how cute! congratulations on your annointing


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Always fun to see the first annointing


----------

